# Aqua Clear 5000 Power Head



## mdmedicine (Dec 20, 2004)

Just bought 3 caribes from George and picked up an AQ 5000 power head while I was there. Anyone have one of these? I haven't set it up yet. Given it's size and gph rating I was concerned that it might just pin the P's to the back of the tank







. Anyone have one of these? Thanks for the input!


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

i was going to answer that until i saw ur avatar, lol jk, sorry i never had that powerhead before


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

TC3modena said:


> i was going to answer that until i saw ur avatar, lol jk, sorry i never had that powerhead before
> [snapback]1069315[/snapback]​










sox suck........

now back to the topic at hand. thats the 900gph model i believe. how large are your caribe 1, and 2 what size is the tank? we need to knwo that before the question can be fully answered.


----------



## mdmedicine (Dec 20, 2004)

TC3modena said:


> i was going to answer that until i saw ur avatar, lol jk, sorry i never had that powerhead before
> [snapback]1069315[/snapback]​


Don't worry....you only have to look at that avatar until I get a chance to change it to the Patriots Championship ring #3 given out last week. LOL.


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

mdmedicine said:


> TC3modena said:
> 
> 
> > i was going to answer that until i saw ur avatar, lol jk, sorry i never had that powerhead before
> ...


well till then i revoke your posting rights


----------



## mdmedicine (Dec 20, 2004)

CTREDBELLY said:


> TC3modena said:
> 
> 
> > i was going to answer that until i saw ur avatar, lol jk, sorry i never had that powerhead before
> ...


close to 5 inches
125 gal long
Yankers suck pole


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

the powerhead will be fine for that tank its 7.5x turn over rate per hour for your tank. i would mount the power head a lil higher no more than 1/4 down the height of the tank and shoot the stream at a 25-30deg downward angle. only cause thats a STRONG power head if your lil caribes get TO close can get sucked right in. that height with angle will give them the FAR side of the tank to swim in the stream but 75% of the tank with calm waters till they grow another 1-2"


----------



## mdmedicine (Dec 20, 2004)

CTREDBELLY said:


> the powerhead will be fine for that tank its 7.5x turn over rate per hour for your tank. i would mount the power head a lil higher no more than 1/4 down the height of the tank and shoot the stream at a 25-30deg downward angle. only cause thats a STRONG power head if your lil caribes get TO close can get sucked right in. that height with angle will give them the FAR side of the tank to swim in the stream but 75% of the tank with calm waters till they grow another 1-2"
> [snapback]1069333[/snapback]​


Thanks!


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

np u sox lovin mother...........


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Moved to Tank and Equipment Questions


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

PSSSTTT. rohmzilla this is the feeding forum


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

CTREDBELLY said:


> PSSSTTT. rohmzilla this is the feeding forum
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry fellahz!!







And Thanks!!!

Moved to its propper forum


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

Nope, have a Marineland Penguin 1210. Its okay, except for the part where it attaches to the suction cup.


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

LETS-GO-YANKEES!!!!!!


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

TC3modena said:


> LETS-GO-YANKEES!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

^^^^^^ HAHAHA


----------

